# Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand ein bischen was über die Antares erzählen?

Hab zwar schon ein bischen im Netz gestöbert,  aber das alles hat irgendwie nicht wirklich geholfen, um mir eine Meinung zu bilden.....|uhoh:


----------



## heck (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

War bis jetzt nur einmal auf der Antares und es hat mir nicht sehr gefallen. Das Schiff ist sehr langsam zu den Plätzen gefahren und es würde sich auch sonst nicht sonderlich viel Mühe gegeben den Fisch zu finden. Zuguterletzt hatte der Matrose auch keine sonderlich nette Art ansich und quatschte meine Schwester auf Nullniveau voll.

Vielleicht hatte ich einen schlechten Tag erwischt, aber so würde ich in Schulnoten sagen Kundenfreundlichkeit 5, Schiff ohne Besatzung 3


----------



## AAlfänger (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

#cMoin,moin
Wir einmal im Jahr von Fehmarn aus zum Dorschangeln. Ich habe immer die ehrenvolle Aufgabe diese Tour zu organisieren.
Wir, das sind Freunde und auch Kollegen. Bisher sind wir immer
mit der Silverland gefahren und waren sehr zufrieden. Ein Kollege
fragte nach der Antares. Da wir in einer Demokratie leben, ich also Prospekt angefordert,wir alles durchgelesen und denn hieß
es buch du mal.Die Tour sollte von Freitag bis Sonntag gehen
mit Anreise am Donnerstagabend und Übernachtung. Für 5 Personen mußte ich dann 250 Euro Überweisen,für Ausfahrt und
Übernachtung . Soweit dieser Vorgang. Unterkunft super, 2Ausfahrten so Lala, die dritte Sonntags hatte der Schiffsführer
die order ausgegeben,keiner stöhrt. Zu dem Rest mit dem Matrosen möchte ich keinen Kommentar abgeben.
Dieses Jahr, Anruf bei Frau Lüdtke, wir möchten mit der Silverland raus und wieder am Hafen wohnen,0 Problem,Termin
festgelegt und wir freuen uns,wenn wir uns sehen. Ich glaub,
ich muß doch irgendwo Blumen klauen (war Spaß) bei deren
Preisen kann man die auch kaufen.
Mit diesem Beitrag wollte ich bloß sagen, das man von seinen
Erfahrungen berichten kann, sich aber letztlich sein eigenes Bild
machen muß und soll. Und bei der Silverland wird kein Vorschuß
verlangt.
Viele Grüße von AAlfänger


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Probiere es einfach selber aus !
Frag nach einem guten Angelkutter und du wirst etliche genannt bekommen....
Jeder hat so seinen eigenen Fvoriten oder such ihn noch immer


----------



## Frieder (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Ich selbst fahre schon mehrere Jahre mit der Antares und war bisher immer sehr zufrieden.
Super Unterkunft im Gästehaus Sulsdorf, das Schiff ist sauber und auch der kleine Matose Rio hat immer ein lächeln auf den Lippen. Seine Art und sein Auftreten muß man verstehen und nicht gleich beleidigt sein.
Wenn nun mal die Fische nicht so beißen, wie man das gerne möchte, dafür kann doch der Schiffsführer nichts. Bisher hat er sich eigentlich immer bemüht gute Fangstellen zu finden. Die Zeiten, daß es auf der Ostsee Schlag auf Schlag ging, sind glaube ich schon lange vorbei.
Man sollte es dann vielleicht mal mit einem Natürködersysten versuchen. Die Platten sind auch am Tage unterwegs.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder mit der Antares rausfahren.

Viele Grüße
Frieder


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

'Es kommt wies kommen soll 

wir Bayern freun uns schon auf ein paar schöne Tage


----------



## moin moin (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

eine Augenweide ist der Kutter zwar ncht, aber er fährt bei jedem Wetter raus und mir hat die Mannschaft gefallen. Meine Fangergebnisse waren damals NULL, aber der Smutje hat mit meinen mitgebrachten Wattwürmern, 2 schöne Platten gefangen und sie mir überlassen. Soll heissen, ich war der schlechtere Angler und habe keinen Grund, mich zu beklagen. Fisch war da!!!


----------



## Lenger06 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Hi,
war vor 2 jahren auch 3 tage mit dem kutter draußen.Fänge waren allgemein nicht so gut!Am letzten tag hatte der kapitän kurz vor schluß endlich mal nen schwarm gefunden,der auch fressen wollte so daß fast alle ruten auf deck krumm waren.aber dann hat der nach 15 minuten abgehupt und is in den hafen zurück gefahren.Der hätte ruhig mal ne überstunde machen können wenn dann endlich mal fisch da ist!In den 2 tagen davor hatte das komplette schiff im schnitt nur 15 fische!ich hatte dann insgesamt 8 fische in 3 tagen!4 davon bei der letzten drift!ansonsten fand ich die crew auch nicht so sympatisch!also ich fahr jedenfalls nicht mehr mit dem kutter raus!kann dir die silverland in burg und die monika in heiligenhafen empfehlen!
gruß philipp


----------



## AndiS (10. März 2008)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Hallo!
Meine Freundin und ich sind viermal mit der Antares rausgefahren. Am ersten Tag haben wir gut gefangen. Es war auch genügend Platz vorhanden, aber die nächsten drei Tage  wurden die Fänge schlechter. Fische haben Flossen und können sonstwo sein.
- der Kapitän war nicht sonderlich freundlich, jeden Morgen gleicher Sitzplatz, zwei Tassen Kaffee und sagte kein Wort
- Gasthof Sulsdorf, fanden wir beide nicht besonders toll. Der Chef zeigt gern wer dort das sagen hat.
-  Rio fanden wir hilfsbereit und freundlich.
- Die Antares wird hier an anderer Stelle haushoch gelobt ( von ein und der selben Person )
  was etwas komisch ist und teilweise übertrieben. 

  Gruss
  AndiS


----------



## Frieder (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

An dieser Stelle muß und möchte ich mein dickes Lob für die MS Antares zurückziehen.
Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, daß man hier nur spazieren gefahren wird.
Nach dem Ablegen ca 1,5 Std. Fahrt (natürlich Richtung Heiligenhafen).
Stopp, hupen, und nun schön angeln ........., nach einer Drift von etwa 20 - 30 Minuten..... hupen, Angeln raus, eine kurze Runde gedreht ..... und das ganze Spiel beginnt von vorn..... !

Über 40 Personen können doch nicht so blöd sein an 2 Tagen nur ca. 25 Fische zu fangen.
An Bord befand sich noch ein Berliner Angelverein, eigens mit einem großen Bus angereist. (Die kommen bestimmt nicht wieder !!!)

Ich frage mich, wo waren denn die anderen Angelkutter an diesen beiden Tagen???????
Wir waren, abgesehen von einigen Kleinbooten, der einzige Kutter weit und breit.
Der Chef vom Gästehaus sollte mal mit dem Schiffsführer ein paar warme Worte wechseln.
So schafft man sich keine Stammgäste.
Rio, der Matrose klagte, daß er 2 Tage zuvor fast keinen Umsatz gehabt hätte.
Ist das ein Wunder ????
Wenn die Gäste nicht´s fangen, wird auch nicht´s verzehrt.
Logisch ...oder ?
Eine weitere Ausfahrt mit der MS Antares wäre zu überdenken.. wenn sich dort nicht bald was ändert!


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*



Frieder schrieb:


> Ich selbst fahre schon mehrere Jahre mit der Antares und war bisher immer sehr zufrieden......
> 
> Wenn nun mal die Fische nicht so beißen, wie man das gerne möchte, dafür kann doch der Schiffsführer nichts......
> Viele Grüße
> Frieder



Erst viele Jahre zufrieden, dann 1x nicht zufrieden und sofort ist alles schlecht und alle so lobenden Worte vom Februar werden schlagarig gecancelt |kopfkrat


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*



Frieder schrieb:


> Über 40 Personen können doch nicht so blöd sein an 2 Tagen nur ca. 25 Fische zu fangen.



Doch... geht sogar noch schlechter :m

Was kann der Kapitän dafür wenn die Fische nicht da sind??

Wie Nordlicht schon sagte, erst loben und dann mal nichts fangen und schon ist der ganze Kutter schlecht #d 

UNMÖGLICH


----------



## AndiS (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Doch... geht sogar noch schlechter :m
> 
> Was kann der Kapitän dafür wenn die Fische nicht da sind??
> 
> ...


 

Man kann schlecht fangen und trotzdem seinen Spass haben. Aber wenn man merkt das man verar**** wird oder der Service schlecht ist, dann hat man den Tag verschenkt.
Und dann muss sich keiner wundern, wenn andere mekkern.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Moin Männer
ich muß auch mal meinen Senf zum MS Antares abgeben, also ich war am Sa 12.07. mit dem Kutter unterwegs, ich hab den Tag ne Menge gelacht mit und über Rio, aber das läßt mich den eher schlechten Eindruck der Antares nicht vergessen, Das Boot an sich ist zweckmäßig und die Toiletten stinken nicht schon vor der Fahrt, Parkplätze direkt am Schiff, das ist soweit alles sehr gut.
Leider mußte ich, wie schon vorher beschrieben, feststellen das, 1)ewig lange Anfahrt, die Heiligenhafener Flotte, startete weit hinter uns und überholte uns kurz nach der Sundbrücke  2)wenn dann endlich mal mehr als keine Rute Krumm war  sofort abgehupt wurde #d das kann ich nicht ganz verstehen, und da wurde nicht die Drift nochmal angelegt, nein, Hebel auf den Tisch und soweit weg wie geht #c was soll so'n shize
Gefangen wurden max 10Leos die maßig waren, aber darum gehts ja nun wirklich nicht, ich bin der letzte der versucht die Ausfahrt wieder "herein zu bekommen" #d

Mein Fazit...auch dieser Kutter wird eher über kurz, als über lang dem Kuttersterben zum Opfer fallen. Liegt für seine Leistung einfach zu weit ab vom Schuß, die Ferienzeit wird da ordentlich was in die Kasse spülen, aber ob dat langt #c

Gruß Chris
Nur Laboe und Heikendorf sind überhaupt noch die Anfahrt wert, was die dt Kutterflotte der Ostsee angeht


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Doch... geht sogar noch schlechter :m
> 
> Was kann der Kapitän dafür wenn die Fische nicht da sind??
> 
> ...




das gibt es eigendlich von anderen Kuttern leider auch nicht gerade selten zu berichten .... #c
kein Kutter wird ne Fanggarantie haben ....


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> 2)wenn dann endlich mal mehr als keine Rute Krumm war  sofort abgehupt wurde #d das kann ich nicht ganz verstehen, und da wurde nicht die Drift nochmal angelegt, nein, Hebel auf den Tisch und soweit weg wie geht #c was soll so'n shize



Kann ich dann auch nicht nachvollziehen, andere Kutter machen schon die Drift zurück wenn bei 50 Mann 3 Dorsche waren #c
Evtl. saht ihr zu schmächtig aus und er wollte euch das "gepumpe" nicht zumuten  :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Evtl. saht ihr zu schmächtig aus und er wollte euch das "gepumpe" nicht zumuten  :q


 
..das wirds gewesen sein #6 hät ich ja auch selbst drauf kommen können  hoffentlich ändert der Käptn sein Fahrverhalten bevor sein Geldbeutel genauso schmächtig aussieht wie wir :m

Ich wünsch denen nichts schlechtes, aber man sollte sich ab und an überdenken  ich bin der letzte den es freut wenn Leute den Bach runtergehen.

Chris


----------



## freischwimmer123 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Nie wieder zum Hochseeangeln mit der MS Antares!!!

  Hallo Leute.
  Nach einem völlig verpatzten Angelwochenende mit der MS Antares möchte ich kurz meine Eindrücke schildern- vielleicht überlegt sich der ein oder andere dann nochmal, ob er wirklich diesen Kutter nehmen will…
  Im Vorfeld hatten wir uns sehr über das Komplett-Angebot gefreut: Angeln mit Vollverpflegung und anschließender Übernachtung auf dem Festland… Leider haben wir uns da aber von dem guten Preis trügen lassen- die Leistung insgesamt war schlecht…
  Bisher waren wir immer mit einem kleinen Kutter unterwegs- für maximal 12 Personen… Der eigentliche Flair ging am Morgen eindeutig verloren, als ein Bus-Shuttle rund 35 Personen vor dem Kutter „ausschüttete“- am Ende waren wir dann über 50 Angler auf dem Kutter… Auf gut Deutsch: Alles viel zu eng, man steht sich immer nur gegenseitig im Weg und beim Angeln selbst steht man so dicht gedrängt, dass die meiste Zeit für das Entwirren verfitzer Angelsehnen verloren geht… Wir empfanden es zudem als sehr ärgerlich, dass sowohl das essen als auch trinken selbst-mitgebrachter Speisen oder Getränke strikt untersagt war… So kannten wir es nicht und waren gezwungen, entweder noch zusätzlich einiges an Geld zu investieren oder hungirg auf dem Kutter zu bleiben… Das angebotene Essen war in Ordnung, aber mehr auch nicht… Rio, den Matrosen, empfanden wir als ziemlich sonderbar und abweisend… Im Vergleich zum Kapitän aber war er sogar noch recht freundlich, der hielt es überhaupt nicht für nötig mal zu grüßen oder sonst ein Wort zu sagen… Die Leihangeln die wir an Bord für 7 Euro das Stück benutzten, waren ebenfalls schlecht- zwei davon gingen sogar kaputt, wurden aber immerhin oder großes Hin und Her ausgetauscht…
  Nun aber zum eigentlich interessaten: dem Angeln bzw. dem Fang…
  So gut wie Nichts… Am Ende der Fahrt hatten 50 Angler in etwa 10 Dorsche gefangen, einige haben aber auch kleinere einfach behalten, aus Frust, um überhaupt etwas mitnehmen zu können… Auf uns wirkte das Ganze wie eine Spaßfahrt: fahren wir mal raus, tuten dann irgendwann mal und lassen die da unten ihre Angel ins Wasser halten… Sicherlich, man kann jetzt wieder sagen, dass es auf keinem Kutter eine Fanggarantie gibt- aber so eine schlechte Fangquote ist nicht normal… Alles was der Kapitän gemacht hat, war die Bild-Zeitung zu lesen- für uns, die wir 450km in der Nacht bis nach Fehmarn gefahren waren:sehr sehr ärgerlich… Man muss sicherlich nicht die Ostsee leer fischen, aber normalerweise fängt man schon ein bisschen- auf der MS Antares war das alles nur Verarsche… Dann geht die Stimmung zwangsläufig irgendwann in den Keller… Und ach ja, die Toilette… Ihh… Einfach eklig…
  Die Übernachtung danach auf dem Festland an sich war in Ordnung, wir hatten nur ein sehr kleines Bad, aber für eine Übernachtung schon in Ordnung… Das Abendessen gibt es dann in der hauseigenen Gaststätte und war so lala…
  Aber was nützt einem die Übernachtung noch, wenn die Stimmung sowieso dahin ist, weil das Angeln einfach nur schlecht war…? 
  Und es war eben einfach schlecht: sowohl der Fang als auch alles drumherum auf dem Kutter- zusammen mit gut 50 anderen frustrierten und schelcht gelaunten Anglern…

  Ich kann wirklich nur allen davon abraten, mit der MS Antares zum Hochseeangeln zu fahren- es ist schade ums Geld…


----------



## Nordlicht (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Ich finde es schade das sich Leute hier registrieren und das erste Posting anstatt einer kurzen Vorstellung seiner Person (wie es eigentlich in jedem Forum zum guten Ton gehört) gleich ein "Frustablassposting" ist.

So, nun zu deinem Posting:
Wenn ich mit einem Angelkutter fahre muss ich auch damit rechnen das der voll sein könnte und die meisten Angfelkutter sind halt für 50 Leute ausgelegt und dann wirds leider eng !

Derzeit ist die Lage mit den Doschen auf der Insel leider teilweise recht mager und es werden meist leider nur die Lütten gefangen...das ist auch auf den anderen Schiffen so.

Wenn das Klo beim Start der Reise schon dreckig war ist es natürlich unzumutbar.
Wenn das Klo aber bereits ständig benutzt wurde und jeder Angler mal sieht ob er das Klo sauber hinterlassen hat währe es für den Bootsmann sicher eine grosse Hilfe.
Die kosten für die Kutter sind halt sehr gering gehalten und eine Klofrau kann sich keiner leisten. Der Bootsmann regelt ja eigentlich schon die Verpflegung (muss auch auf jedem anderen Schiff gekauft werden), das Gaffen, die gelegentliche Reinigung des Klos usw.....

So, das ist mein standpunkt zu deinem 1. Posting.
Evtl. solltest du es wieder mit einem grösseren Leihboot probiern.

...nein, ich habe nichts mit der Antares zu tun, kenne nicht mal die Leute dort.
Gruss von Fehmarn


----------



## bronny (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

wir sind in der 28. Kw 2009 = 4X mit der Antares raus gefahren, Fangergebnis zwei Personen 5 Dörschlein. Der Kapitän hat zig Stellen abgefahren, das Ergebnis = 0. Kapitän und Decksmann sehr umgänglich.Fischausnehmplatz an Bord sehr schlecht. An Bord gibt es kein Frischwasser. Der Eintopf an Bord war ok. ebenso das Essen im Gästehaus. Die Unterkunft zwar schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, aber vertretbar. Personal freundlich und zuvor kommend. Gefriertruhe ,na ja, aber funktioniert.
Fazit nach einer Woche trotz der Nullnummer, wir hatten unseren Spass.
Wer Hochseeangeln und etwas fangen möchte für den ist Norwegen ein absolutes muss, denn die Ostsee ist leergefischt. Die Laichdorsche in der kalten Jahreszeit zu beangeln, durch Sportfischer und Berufsfischer grenzt an Unverstand.


----------



## RobbiRob (28. März 2010)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Hallo liebe Fehmarnangler,

soeben bin ich von unserer viertägigen Kuttertour mit der Antares zurück gekommen. Um es mal kurz zu fassen :
es war wieder geil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wir wurden wie immer freundlich von Reiner Blickwedel und seiner LG Nicki aufgenommen. Auch Bootsmann Rio und Kapitän Grimsehl freuten sich, uns wieder an Bord zu haben. Alle vier Ausfahrten führten uns an die Tonne 5, zunächst mit 18, dann 11, sechs und sieben (!) Anglern (20.03.-23.03.). Wir fingen insgesamt 160 maßige Dorsche, alle Angler
zusammen über 300 Stück. Die Größe lag zwischen 40 cm (ca. 30%), bis 50 cm (ca. 30 %), bis 70 cm (der Rest). Leider erwischten wir auch einen Laichdorsch von 9 Pfund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unsere Truppe nimmt seit 10 Jahren, teilweise mehrmals im Jahr, den langen 800 km Weg auf sich, um mit Kapitän Peter und Bootsmann Rio den Dorschen nachzustellen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wir wurden NIE unfreundlich behandelt, der Kapitän bemüht sich IMMER Fisch zu finden. Die Driften waren selbstverständlich identisch wenn Fisch da war; am ersten Tag haben wir mehrfach leicht versetzt und dann nach dem Finden der Fische widerum identisch gedriftet. Anhand meines Hand-GPS war das leicht nachvollziehbar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eines noch : am 20.03.2010 waren einige an Bord, die durchaus schreiben könnten, daß das Schiff Sch... ist, man nix fängt usw. ABER : mit Ruten von 250gr. WG, 50er Monofil/30er geflochtene und völlig passiver Angelei hol auch ich keine Dorsche an Bord. Teilweise wurde bei Andrift rd. 50 Meter unter dem Boot hinduch auf unserer Seite gefischt. Wir blieben trotzdem freundlich und gaben unsere eigenen fängigen Montagen weiter : keine Einsicht, Verblüffung und ab damit in den Gerätekasten ...

Wenn hier noch Einer erzählt, man wolle Sprit sparen oder der Kapitän strengt sich nicht an : NONSENS !!! Die Antares war am ersten Angeltag der einzige (zumindest für uns sichtbare) Kutter an Tonne 5. An den Folgetagen fuhr die Antares vorweg, und die anderen Kutter kamen dann hinterher (Kehrheim, Südwind, Einigkeit usw.). 

Fazit : jederzeit gerne wieder ! und NUR Antares ...

übrigens : Manfred führt seit 10 Jahren Statistik über unsere Fahrten mit der Antares, die stellen wir gerne jedem Interessierten zur Verfügung.

Danke auch an die beiden Jungs von Fehmarn-Tackle in Burg, sehr kompetent, sehr bemüht, Klasse Beratung, angenehme
Preise ! Ihr seid unser neuer Stammangelladen !

RobbiRob


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Servus !
Wir sind vom 9.4. bis zum 12.4. 2013 zu dritt auf der Antares.Nach vielen negativen und einigen positiven Berichten im WWW gehen wir mal unvoreingenommen an die Sache ran.
Ob der Kapitän sich Mühe gibt falls mal nichts gefangen wird lässt sich leicht mit einem Hand-GPSr überprüfen.

Ich werde dann hier einen ehrlichen Bericht posten.

Grüssle
Lagerfeuer1971


----------



## nafetS (1. April 2013)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Ich war jetzt zwei mal jeweils 4 Tage auf Fehmarn und wir sind mit der antares raus. Habe zwar beide Male nicht wirklich viel gefangen, aber Spaß hatten wir da oben jede Menge. Vor allem mit Rio! Weis gar nicht was alle gegen den haben. Das Boot ist auch extrem sauber!


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Hier nun der versprochene Bericht :

Wir waren vom 9.4. bis zum 12.4. auf der Antares.
Seit Anfang dieses Jahres ist ein neuer Kapitän (Horst) auf der Brücke.
Am ersten Tag wurden mehrere Stellen deutlich vor der Tonne 5 angefahren.Die ersten 2 Stopps brachten keinen Fisch.Nach jeweils ca. 10 Minuten wurde um 3 km verlegt.Am 3. Stopp waren dann fast alle Ruten Krumm (bis auf meine,aber egal).Der grösste Fisch an Bord hatte etwas über 90 cm.Im Schnitt hatte jeder 3-5 gut massige Dorsche und fast keine untermassigen.
Am 2 Tag war Windstärke 7 und die guten Stellen des Vortages wurden direkt angefahren (auf 20 Meter genau).Aufgrund der schnellen Drift (15-18 km/h !) waren über 150 Gramm als Solopilk nötig um einigermassen Grundkontakt zu bekommen.Der Fang war deutlich geringer als am ersten Tag.Der grösste hatte rund 80 cm.Im Schnitt waren es pro Mann 2-4 Dorsche wobei einer mit einem Ergebnis von 9 Dorschen überraschte.
Am 3 Tag flaute der Wind ab und es ging ca 2 Km Nordöstlich von Tonne 5.Hier wurden 2 oder 3 Stellen fast erfolglos angefahren bis der Fisch gefunden war.Die gute Stelle wurde 3 Mal angefahren.Trotz der kurzen Angelzeit an der guten Stelle (2 Stunden) war das Ergebnis zufriedenstellend.
Am 4 Tag wurde die am Vortag gefundene Stelle direkt angefahren und somit hatte (fast) jeder genug arbeit beim filetieren.Der Schnitt dürfte pro Mann bei 5 Dorschen und 10 Wittlingen gelegen haben.Erstaunlich war das hier 2 Wittlinge mit etwa 50 (!!!)cm mit an Bord gingen.Ein paar Plattfische waren auch dabei,allerdings mit 20-25 cm recht klein.
Als fängige Farbe hat sich ganz klar blau herausgestellt (Heringszeit).
Die Wohnungen waren sauber und in guten Zustand.Frühstück gab es reichlich und auch von der Mittagssupe gab es Nachschlag (dann allerdings ohne Wurst).Das Abendessen in Sulsdorf würde ich als gute Hausmannskost bezeichnen.Vorallem die Bratkartoffeln (gab`s zum Seelachs/Köhler) sind super lecker.
Einige der Vorlogger sind wohl mit Rio nicht so ganz klar gekommen.
Wir hatten hier absolut keine Probleme,im Gegenteil.Seine Rauhbeinige Art mag nicht bei jedem gut ankommen wir haben uns auf jedenfall herrlich mit ihm amüsiert.So gelacht haben wir selten ...
Wenn man sich darauf einstellt das an Bord nicht dieselbe Sprache herrscht wie in einem Sterne Restaurant sondern eher wie auf dem Hamburger Fischmarkt wird keinen Grund finden sich zu beschweren.Auf jedenfall hat Rio wohl ein Kopfradar eingebaut und bekommt immer mit wann er z.B. zum gaffen gebraucht wird.
Einziger kleiner Minuspunkt ist das die Antares bis um 15 Uhr im Hafen sein muss da dann der Zoll zu macht.Die Gaststätte öffnet aber erst um 17 Uhr und so müssen 2 Stunden überbrückt werden.
Insgesamt waren wir sehr zufrieden und werden wieder kommen,also ein ganz klares "Pro".
Grüsse auch an alle die wir auf der Antares und in Sulsdorf kennengelernt haben.
Lagerfeuer 1971 aus dem Schwabenländle und
2 Mann aus Hessen


----------



## nafetS (21. April 2013)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*



lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:


> Hier nun der versprochene Bericht :
> 
> Wir waren vom 9.4. bis zum 12.4. auf der Antares.
> Am ersten Tag wurden mehrere Stellen deutlich vor der Tonne 5 angefahren.Die ersten 2 Stopps brachten keinen Fisch.Nach jeweils ca. 10 Minuten wurde um 3 km verlegt.Am 3. Stopp waren dann fast alle Ruten Krumm (bis auf meine,aber egal).Der grösste Fisch an Bord hatte etwas über 90 cm.Im Schnitt hatte jeder 3-5 gut massige Dorsche und fast keine untermassigen.
> ...




Dem wäre dann nichts mehr hinzuzufügen! Kann dem nur zustimmen! Da geben sich alle wirklich sehr viel Mühe!


----------



## Knopfangler (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Moin
War mit 34 Jugendlichen und 10 Betreuern
auf der Antares zum Jugend Vergleichsangeln
Die Jugendlichen fingen 71 Dorsche
im schnitt zwischen 48cm - 62 cm.
Wir waren alle sehr zufrieden.
Kapitän und Rio Top. Und das Schiff ist Sauber
und die Unterkunft beim (Chef) einfach Bestens.
Ein Super Wochenende gewesen.
Gruss Knopfangler


----------



## Nordberg100 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Moin Achim,

na da haben Deine Jungs ja wieder ordentlich zugeschlagen. Wir sehen uns am 15.6. auf der Einigkeit.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Scheinbar hat es bei der Antares einen Eignerwechsel gegeben.Auf der Hompage
http://www.hochseeangeln-antares.de/
 ist nicht mehr Herr Blickwedel eingetragen sondern (vermutlich) die Frau vom (bisherigen?) Bootsmann Rio.
Weiss hier jemand was genaueres ? Vorallem wäre interessant ob der Kapitän (Horst) noch der gleiche ist.Vor knapp 1 Jahr konnte dieser voll und ganz überzeugen.


----------



## Knopfangler (29. November 2013)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Hallo Lagerfeuer 1971
Es ist richtig die frau von Rio ist
jetzt Kuttereigner,sonst ist alles beim alten.
Gruß Knopfangler


----------



## Ines (30. November 2013)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Ich bin in diesem Jahr zweimal mit der Antares unterwegs gewesen. Der aktuelle Kapitän ist richtig gut. Ich habe jedes Mal gut gefangen, Dorsch, Wittlinge und mit Wattwürmern auch ein paar richtig gute Flundern und Schollen.
Dass Rios Frau das Schiff übernommen hat, freut mich, und ich wünsche den beiden viel Erfolg. 

Wenn ich diesen Thread so durchstöbere, fällt mir ein, dass ich im Jahr 2009 auch nicht mehr so zufrieden war mit der Antares und dann einige Jahre mit dem Kutter nicht mehr mitgefahren bin.

Aber das hat sich jetzt geändert. Ich würde jederzeit wieder die Antares buchen.#6


----------



## allegoric (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Ich bin auch zweimal mit der Antares gefahren, habe dort auch meine dicksten Dorsche gefangen...schönes Schiff. Nur die Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe sind bescheiden.


----------



## hoffaver (25. August 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Moin Moin,
ich fahre jetzt seit ca.40Jahren nach Fehmarn zum Dorschangeln.Jetzt habe Ich letztes Jahr die Antares entdeckt und bin super zufrieden.Vor ca.3Jahren hat der Eigner gewechselt sodas Rio und Martina jetzt Eigner der Antares sind und da scheint sich einiges deändert zu haben,denn im Schnitt habe Ich immer meine 10-30 Dorsche.Einen Teil kann man allerdings wieder zurücksetzen.Aber da kann der Kapitän Wolfgang auch nichts dafür.Ich kenne die meisten Kapitäe die in Heiligenhafen und in Burg rausfahren und bin dort immer öfter enttäuscht worden.Wolfgang fährt meistens richtung Fährrinne und findet auch.Jetzt zum Kutter,endlich ein Kutter auf dem die Ruten so befestigt werden wie es sich gehört.Wer morgends als erster da ist kann sich seinen Platz aussuchen.So war es auch schon vor 40 Jahren auf allen Kuttern.Die Toiletten sind sauber und der Service ist gut.Rio hat meistens einen lustigen Spruch drauf und hilft auch immer mit.Wolfgang kommt zwischendurch immer vorbei und gibt Tips das auch alle fangen.
Ich kann die Antares nur bestens empfehlen.
Gruss und Petri an alle,
Stephan.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

[youtube1]j-SS1auwk6s[/youtube1]


----------



## pennfanatic (26. November 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Hallo, wir sind auch einige Jahre mit der antares ausgefahren. Waren immer zufrieden.
Leider habe ich gehort, daß die combo u terkunft und angelausfahrt nicht mehr möglich ist. Schade, das war so prima.
Weiß da jemand mehr?

Viele grüße und
Petriheil


----------



## Ines (26. November 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Meines Wissens ist die Combo noch möglich - am besten direkt mal nachfragen.


----------



## Quicksilver86 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Ich war im Mai auf der Antares und hatte die Combo mit Unterkunft.
Allerdings hat wohl der Besitzer (der Unterkunft) damals recht frisch gewechselt und es war etwas Chaos da der Koch anscheinend krank war und noch nicht alles so eingespielt war.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. November 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Hallo,
Habe nachgefragt. Das Gästehaus steht wohl nicht mehr in Verbindung mit der antares.
Der Link auf der Homepage der antares zum Gästehaus ist auch nicht mehr existent.
Die suchen wohl was neues?


----------



## pennfanatic (26. November 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

In laboe ist wohl auch nichts mehr. Die lange Land steht wohl zum verkauf und die blauort scheint auch nicht mehr zu fahren.
Hat jemand eine andere Idee?  Möglichst nicht so weit aus dem Rheinland .


----------



## Skizzza (26. November 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Quark, natürlich fährt die Blauort. Bin morgen drauf.
Ab Januar irgendwann kommt auch die Rügenland nach Laboe und bleibt dort


----------



## pennfanatic (26. November 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Das wäre ja super. Da sieht man welche falschinfo man aus dem internet erhält. Bitte berichte über eure aus fahrt. Ich nehme an, da du aus Hamburg bist benötigst du keine Unterkunft dort.
Hast du dennoch einen Tipp?


----------



## Macker (26. November 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Die Langeland wird demnächst auch wieder Fahren.
Also Laboe brummt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## drolle68 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Quark, natürlich fährt die Blauort. Bin morgen drauf.
> Ab Januar irgendwann kommt auch die Rügenland nach Laboe und bleibt dort


Hoffe Du berichtest.:vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (27. November 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Wäre schön wenn laboe wieder "brummen" würde. Von da habe ich vor 30 Jahren meine ersten Ausfahrten gemacht. Mit ms Orion, ms lange Land, der Sirius und der tatjana.
Allerdings war es immer ein Problem auch eine passende Unterkunft zu finden.


----------



## Doc Dietmar (27. November 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

da war noch was los in laboe mit 10 angelkuttern:c:c:c


----------



## Skizzza (30. November 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Wetter war kritisch, ordentlich Wind. Bin dann mit 14 Passern nach Hause, alle auf Gummi.


----------



## Gambolputty (30. November 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...


Habe mir gerade mal das Video angeschaut - sehr schön, sehr gut gemacht, und sieht nach einer wirklich gelungenen Tour aus. Der Kapitän macht einen sehr sympathischen Eindruck. Ist das bei Minute 18:23 der hier oft genannte "Rio", der den Stein"Butt" rauszieht?

Liebe Grüße & Petri allerseits


----------



## offense80 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Sympatisch mag sein, aber leider hat er nicht verstanden was es bedeutet seine Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Wer den ganzen Tag nur DREI "Driften" fährt, sich dabei 2x hintereinander in die gleiche Richtung stellt, und dann  nur rumdümpelt anstelle den Dorsch zu suchen, der darf sich nicht wundern, wenn die Kunden ausbleiben. Ich muss sagen es war mein persönlich erstes und auch letztes Mal auf diesem Schiff. Mein Fischhändler um die Ecke ist auch freundlicher, nur bekomme ich für das Geld weitaus mehr Fisch bei ihm


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Hallo skizzza, hallo offense80, hallo gambolputty,
Hier war es doch die blauort in laboe?

Rio ist doch der Eigner der antares von femahrn. Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Skizzza (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Ja das wird hier grade etwas gemixt. Ich hab von der Blauort berichtet, "Offense" über unsere Tour damals mit der Antares. Und Rio ist der BM dort, nicht der Eigner


----------



## Hybrid (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Leute Leute,

 Ihr befindet hier über Menschen, die mit dieser Dienstleistung ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen. 

 Hier solltet Ihr der Verantwortung gerecht werden und nicht missverständlich schreiben - das bringt die falschen Leute in Verruf und sorgt für dauerhaften, schlechten Ruf über Skipper, die einen richtig guten Job machen .... :g


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Hallo skizzza,
Seit 2014 ist die antares verkauft. Der/die neuen Eigner sind dir rioforinos. Also als eigner ist die Gattin von Rio genannt. Waren im April 14 dort und sind mit der antares ausgefahren.
Der alte Eigner hat erst das Schiff und später auch das Gästehaus verkauft.
Viele grüße

PS. Die Stimmung an Bord war immer super. Rio ist ein feiner Kerl.


----------



## Gambolputty (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hallo skizzza, hallo offense80, hallo gambolputty,
> Hier war es doch die blauort in laboe?
> 
> Rio ist doch der Eigner der antares von femahrn. Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?



Ich habe Thomas zitiert und konkreten Bezug auf sein Video genommen, in dem doch eine Fahrt mit der Antares gezeigt wurde.


----------



## Ines (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*



> Rio ist ein feiner Kerl.



Kann ich bestätigen! #6


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Ja der Typ ist gut. Immer hilfsbereit und immer zu einem späßchen bereit.
Ich hoffe erst fährt noch lange.


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Moin,

Wie sieht es aus. Ist dieses Jahr schon jemand mit der antares gefahren?

Viele grüße


----------



## offense80 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Moin pennfantic,

also ich glaube mal das keiner, der mit auf der Boardie Kutter Tour 2015 dabei war, noch einmal mit der Antares fahren wird. Dafür war es einfach #q#q#q


----------



## gatze84 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

moinsen 
waren letztes jahr mit 6 leuten für 3 tage auf der antares uns wird dieses schiff nicht wieder sehen. 
trotz vollpensionbuchung wurde uns 3 tage vor fahrtantritt mitgeteilt das wir uns selbst um unterkunft kümmern müssen weil.zusammenarbeit mit Gästehaus gekündigt wurde. sehr kurufristig in meinen augen. der kapitän sowas von unfreundlich und blauäugig trotz absoluter bissflaute auf dem ganzen boot immer wieder die gleiche stelle angesteuert.  kein anderer angelkutter weit und breit. einzig RIO möchte ich positiv erwähnen. ganz netter freundlicher kerl


----------



## offense80 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Wenn ich das lese mit dem ansteuern der selben erfolglosen Stelle bekomme ich ein Dejavue. Aber jetzt weiß ich,dass es der Kapitän nicht absichtlich gemacht hat, sondern einfach unfähig ist. #d


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Hallo,

Ist dieses Jahr schon jemand mit der antares gefahren?
Wollte eigentlich im April, ist aber leider nichts draus geworden.

Viele grüße aus köln


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pro u. Contra MS Antares in Orth*

Niema d mit der antares gefahren in diesem Jahr, schade


----------

